# Get fit by dancing?



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wondered if any South East/London girlies fancied joining me for a bit of dancing this Thursday evening?  

It's for ceroc dance classes in Fulham.  If you've never tried it, it's a sort of French rock n roll dancing - great fun and pretty easy to pick up.  You can dance it to pretty much any tune so it's much more versatile than salsa (and easier and friendlier!).

There's always loads of new people coming along - roughly male / female mix and excellent exercise.  I've been planning to go back for ages but have finally decided to pop my toe in again.  Always a laugh.  Please join me if you can!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

PS, it looks nothing like my mouse on the left ....  well, go on occasionally it can look a bit like that!


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Ohhh Felix I would love to but unless I win the lottery a weekly flight to the UK is not achievable


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Bless you FM, I wish you could join me too!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend took up dancing classes and lost loads of weight - 4 stone- I have two left feet and no rythm, I hope my child takes after its father in that respect as he can do a mean Beyonce!
L x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

You're on Rose.  I'm planning to go a few times over the next few weeks so will give you a nod next week to see what you are up to.

Love Felix xx


----------

